# HP LaserJet Pro P1102 stops responding after a while



## rockHardRideFre (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi,

I put HP LaserJet Pro P1102 on a CUPS server with Samba. I followed the steps as shown here:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=21312

except I have 7.4-RELEASE, so I recompiled the kernel without ulpt device as suggested in foo2zjs site (INSTALL notes on FreeBSD 7), and the printer is now on ugen0.1.

After installation, the printer became available in CUPS, I could print a test page, then I exported CUPS and WINDOWS postscript drivers to Samba with cupsaddsmb.

Then I added the printer on some Windows XP workstations, and the shared driver installed automatically as expected.

The problem is that after some idle minutes, the printer stops responding. The job just disappears from the queue, but nothing prints. The same thing on the CUPS web interface. If I restart cupsd, the printer prints again. But as soon as try printing from another workstation, it's again silent. Really weird.

I found in the HP manual that it has an economic usage "feature" that by default is set to switch the printer off after 5 minutes being idle. The printer should switch on again when a new job is sent. This can be disabled but only with a native HP driver (don't really understand where it happens -- on the host the printer is attached to or within the printer's firmware). I tried to install the HP Windows driver on a workstation, attached the printer directly to it, disabled the switching off, sent a job from there as told in the manual but it didn't help. But maybe the 'economic usage feature' isn't the reason.

Any ideas of what could be wrong?


----------



## rockHardRideFre (Dec 14, 2011)

Ok, I gave up temporarily (hope so). I put the printer on another machine that has Debian (Lenny), installed cups (1.3.8), compiled the newest foo2zjs (2011-12-02), and shared the printer from cups via ipp. That works ok, and doesn't stop to respond. At least now I know the problem is not with the printer or its firmware.


----------

